
Tesla Q2 2019 Vehicle Production and Deliveries - toomuchtodo
https://ir.tesla.com/news-releases/news-release-details/tesla-q2-2019-vehicle-production-deliveries
======
toomuchtodo
* Tesla delivered record 95,200 vehicles in the second quarter, vs. 91,000 expected

* "Orders generated during the quarter exceeded our deliveries, thus we are entering Q3 with an increase in our order backlog. We believe we are well positioned to continue growing total production and deliveries in Q3."
    
    
                  Production Deliveries  
      Model S/X   14,517     17,650  
      Model 3     72,531     77,550  
      Total       87,048     95,200

~~~
navigatesol
Can't wait to see how much money they made!

